# Silverline rotary - orange or blue?



## Ste (Mar 9, 2007)

*Silverline rotary - orange or blue? or spear & Jackson*

Wanting a cheapish rotary, but not sure whether to go for the orange or the blue,

i only want the unit, not bothered about pads as iv ordered the megs ones with a megs backing pad from Alex @ elite car care...

What do you reccomend, (sorry, Makita, metabo, etc is out the question due to costs) the orange or the blue, as im sure some people said the orange was less reliable??

any1 bought one of transtools.co.uk? had any issues with warranty returns?

Regards

Ste


----------



## johnhol (May 10, 2007)

Orange one has the soft start though this is what causes problems I think.

I've just had my Spear and Jackson rotary delivered today from Transtools and has really good quality feel. £39.99 for the whole kit, pads, case, the lot can't be bad.

Don't like the look of the silverlines though that's just my opinion.


----------



## Ste (Mar 9, 2007)

For that sort of money, i'll have a look at the spear and jackson one. What are delivery times like with this company?


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Hmmmmm i love the Black soft feel spear and Jackson in the morning :lol: 
Did it come in a case?
watch out with the supplied pads anywhere near edges,corners,washer jets or gaps it will rip chunks out of them use masking tape!:thumb:


----------



## johnhol (May 10, 2007)

Masking tapeis on it's wa from Ebay...:thumb:

Not to sound stupid, where should the masking tape go?

along all panel edges, over badges??


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Orange


----------



## Ste (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh dear, now another question, speaer and jackson, or orange silverline?

Ste


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

Ste said:


> Oh dear, now another question, speaer and jackson, or orange silverline?
> 
> Ste


I know how you feel, th eonly difference appears to be the orange has a slower start speed by 100 RPM.

Decisions decisions!

Mart


----------



## Ste (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah.....

is the 100rpm nescesary, and is the spear and jackson gonna be a more reliable machine?

Decisions decisions decisions

Ste


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

If you buy a silverline from Transtools make sure you keep the reciept in a safe place , I cant find mine and they won't do a warranty claim without it (mines has lasted 20hours)


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

I've got the orange silverline and am very happy with it, removing the swirls from my bmw using menz 3.02 with no problems.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

i got a spear & jackson,had it round 6 months gd build quality. got mine off egay with some pads,but dont use the pads it comes with it(cheap and nasty),get a backing plate and some better pads


----------



## Ste (Mar 9, 2007)

Already ordered Megs pads and backer, im stil swaying towards the silverline somehow

edit, no im onto spear and jackson at this moment!

*So, the question is, is 1000rpm a slow enough starting speed?*

Regards


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

No, it isn't.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

I have use the silverline polishers for years, and without too much problem, however I'm now using a metabo and it does exactly the same job... BUT, it does it faster and with less effort.

I never had a problem with the starting speed of the silverline or the fact that it didn't have electronic speed control as I had been brought up using this sort of polisher, so yes these will do the job and do it very well, it'll just take a bit more time and effort to get it right.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

Reg Hollis said:


> No, it isn't.


so which cheaper ones have slowest starting speed?


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

No idea, didn't look at them. I bought a Metabo because I prefered its ergonomics over the Makita.


----------



## johnhol (May 10, 2007)

1000 is fine.....looking at the megs videos they start at 1300 and for polishing, also the S&J has a soft start so you can feather the speed up....i think.

Heard too many horror stories about the Silverlines.......but it's your choice..

SuperShiny.......how can you class them as cheap....£300ish is not cheap in my book


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

Anyone got any other thoughts on these? I want to get one of the two this weekend!

Mart


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

SuperShiny said:


> Flex Tools has cheap rotary polishers and the company belongs to Porter Cable enterprise group.


They are all owned by Black and Decker


----------



## paultheg33k (May 7, 2007)

> Anyone got any other thoughts on these? I want to get one of the two this weekend!
> 
> Mart


My blue one is going strong although I've not used it to any great extent.

A few test bits and bobs and half a car... 

PC


----------



## herisites (Apr 5, 2007)

I have done a few cars with my blue one and no problems with it so far. Apparently its the orange one thats unreliable as that has the slow start which is what tends to go wrong. Also heard about the button that you press to unscrew your backing plate can break.


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

The Big Yin said:


> If you buy a silverline from Transtools make sure you keep the reciept in a safe place , I cant find mine and they won't do a warranty claim without it (mines has lasted 20hours)


That's illegal - the new version of the sale of good act says you can show credit card statement / paypal receipt...


----------



## paultheg33k (May 7, 2007)

> sale of good act says you can show credit card statement / paypal receipt...


I agree... I'm not sure which revision you're referring to, but when I looked at this five or so years ago the wording suggested "proof of purchase" was required.

No concrete need for a receipt.

On another note, my Silverline manual says to contact Silverline direct for warranty claims during the three-year-period.

PC


----------



## Ste (Mar 9, 2007)

Now decided the silverlines not for me, gonna get a Kestrel 'professional' one (professional in inverted commas cos i dont see how a sub 60 quid machine can class as pro, but there ya go)

6 speed selector, overhead D handle, soft start, 800-3000 RPM


----------

